# 922 in February?



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Is that what was said on Charlie Chat tonight?
Did they say anything about scrapping the touchpad remote but still making the 922 UHF only? Just askin', not sayin'.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> Is that what was said on Charlie Chat tonight?
> Did they say anything about scrapping the touchpad remote but still making the 922 UHF only? Just askin', not sayin'.


VERY good question! Timing sounds about right, or at least hopefully right. CES will be over, yearly pricing updates will be posted, timing should be correct.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All Charlie said was, probably February, It still has stability problems.

Nothing else was said.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Such as February of what year, decade, or century!?


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

Even if it comes out in Feb, I am not it will be worth it the issues it is going to have for awhile. I may breakdown and get a slingbox instead.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jkane said:


> Such as February of what year, decade, or century!?


We should start a totalizator for precise date.


----------

